#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  GetMapDown Λογισμικό plugin για Autocad 2015+ Κατέβασμα Ορθοφωταφραφιών (Google)

## bastrou

Γεια όσους το κατεβάσανε και δεν δούλευε ... υπήρχε ένα πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση του στο Google Maps ... Τώρα είναι ΟΚ ...

Παρακαλώ αν δεν δουλεύει σε εσάς ή κάτι δεν πάει καλά θα ήθελα κάποιο feedback. Δυστυχώς είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να το τελειοποιήσω.

Επίσης για όσους με βοηθήσουν σε αυτό θα το έχουν δωρεάν για πάντα γιατί η συνεργασία πρέπει να ανταμείβετε.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## thomas

Για 2007 ?? Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι ?

----------


## jorgos

Για AutoCad 2012 ?

----------


## bastrou

Λυπάμαι αλλά για πιο παλιά autocad δεν δουλεύει η τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιώ. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει από προγραμματισμό σε autocad και μπορεί να με βοηθήσει να την προσαρμόσω θα ήθελα πολύ να έρθω σε επαφή μαζί του.

----------


## e44209

Ενώ μπροσπαθώ να κάνω register στο site, μου εμφανίζει το μήνυμα :  There was an error with your answer. Please try again.
Ο explorer είναι ο Mozila52 και το site εμφανίζεται ως μη ασφαλές.

----------


## bastrou

Γεια σας e44209 

Για να σας βοηθήσω.

Η λέξη που πρέπει να γράψετε είναι "Autocad".

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείται ότι ο explorer είναι Mozila52. Αν θέλετε μπορείτε να μου πείτε ποιο browser έχετε;

Chrome
EDGE 
Internet Explorer
FireFox 

και το λειτουργικό σας  και από ποιον χαρακτηρίζεται μη ασφαλές.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

"_Mozila52_" προφανώς εννοεί Mozila *Firefox ver. 52.x.x*

----------


## bastrou

Μάλιστα κατάλαβα. 
Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι μπορεί να φταίει για αυτό το μήνυμα ίσως κάποιο antivirus πρόγραμμα με λάθος ρυθμίσεις. 
Η μηχανή του φορουμ είναι ίδια με αυτή που χρησιμοποιεί η Microsoft και ο server είναι Windows πράγμα που σημαίνει σχεδόν απόλυτη ασφάλεια.

Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ το Internet Security της Kaspersky που είναι αρκετά ευαίσθητο σε οτιδήποτε χωρίς να σε παραπλανάει και δεν είχα καμία ενόχληση από τον server για οτιδήποτε.

Προς το παρών υπάρχουν αρκετοί επαγγελματίες που έχουν μπει έχουν κάνει κανονικά register και δουλεύουν με το plugin χωρίς να μου έχει παραπονεθεί κάποιος για κάτι παρόμοιο.

Θα ήθελα να δω κάποιο screenshot με το μήνυμα αν γίνεται και από ποια πηγή βγαίνει.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Αν "ο υπεύθυνος" είναι ένα πρόγραμμα antivirus ή firewall είναι πολύ απλό να διαπιστωθεί.
Τα απενεργοποιούμε προσωρινά κατά την εγκατάσταση και βλέπουμε να το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται ή όχι.
Βέβαια, έχουμε επίγνωση του τι σημαίνει απενεργοποίηση των ασπίδων προστασίας μας.

----------


## bastrou

Μόλις έλυσα το μυστήριο.

Εγκατέστησα το Firefox 52 και όντως βγάζει αυτό το μήνυμα όταν πας να γράψεις μέσα στις περιοχές εισαγωγής.

Αυτό οφείλεται στην νέα μόδα του internet που λέγεται ssl, η αλλιώς συνδέσεις μέσα από κωδικοποίηση ssl ή tls. (Μέχρι τώρα αυτά τα κλειδιά ήταν αναγκαία μόνο σε τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς και γενικά όπου μεταφέρονταν χρήματα)

Κανένας άλλος browser δεν βγάζει κάτι παρόμοιο. 

Με λίγα λόγια θωρεί ότι αφού δεν υπάρχει κωδικοποίηση  δεν είναι ασφαλής η χρήση της σελίδας εισαγωγής στοιχείων.

Πρόσφατα η Google είχε πει ότι θα χαρακτηρίζει τα site που δεν έχουν χρυσοπληρώσει ένα τέτοιο κλειδί σαν επισφαλή.

Το site δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Αν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι το να βάλει to email του κάπου είναι επισφαλές για εκείνον μπορεί να μην το βάλει. Εξάλλου από την στιγμή που δίνεις το email σου κάπου και κάποιος το έχει στη βάση του δεν είσαι και σίγουρος ότι θα μείνει εκεί ασφαλές. 

Λυπάμαι αλλά αυτή την στιγμή δεν είμαι σε θέση να πληρώσω για SSL. Ήδη πληρώνω server και σε λίγο και την Google. Ζήτησα να το κατεβάστε (αν θέλετε) για να με βοηθήσετε να το τελειοποιήσω και ταυτόχρονα να κάνετε και σεις τη δουλειά σας που αλλιώς θα σας κόστιζε 100 ευρώ το χρόνο. Το Site δεν ζητάει άλλα στοιχεία εκτός από ένα email που θα μπορούσε να είναι και ένα τρίτο και ένα τέταρτο.

Συμπέρασμα ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπόδειξη. Σύντομα αν και δεν χρειάζεται θα αναγκαστώ να βάλω SSL αλλά αυτή την στιγμή δεν γίνεται. Οπότε κρίνεται εσείς για το καλύτερο.

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείς να αποκτήσεις *δωρεάν* πιστοποιητικό SSL. Δες ΕΔΩ.
Μάλιστα, μερικοί πάροχοι προσφέρουν αυτόματη ενεργοποίηση μέσω CPanel ή Plesk.

----------


## bastrou

Αγαπητέ Χάρη κατά αρχάς ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου.
Αλλά όλα αυτά που μου παραθέτεις αφορούν τους Linux servers. Ο server που χρησιμοποιώ είναι Windows. Και για να σε προλάβω. Όχι δεν μπορώ να πάω σε Linux γιατί εκεί απλά δεν δουλεύει το κομμάτι του κώδικα που χρειάζεται να τρέξει σε server (μιλάω για το plugin), και το φόρουμ είναι συνδεδεμένο με το plugin. 
Αλήθεια το emichanikos έχει ssl κωδικοποίηση ή τόσα άλλα φόρουμ που έχουμε γραφτεί; 
Επαναλαμβάνω το site μου δεν ζητάει ευαίσθητα προσωπικά δεδομένα ούτε λεφτά. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ασχοληθούμε άλλο με αυτό.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες ΕΔΩ για εφαρμογή του Let's Encrypt σε Windows Server.

----------


## bastrou

Δεν έχω dedicated server για να έχω πρόσβαση στο IIS 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## sakis1001

Καλημέρα σε  όλους  κατέβασα  το  πρόγραμμα  αλλά  δεν  ξέρω  πως  να  κάνω  εγκατάσταση  . 
ευχαριστώ πολύ   για  κάθε  βοήθεια

----------


## bastrou

Καλημέρα sakis1001 

Υπάρχουν οδηγίες μέσα στο site από που το κατέβασες αν κατέβεις λίγο στην σελίδα θα δεις οδηγίες και tips. Αν πάλι έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα μπορείς να μου στείλεις μήνυμα.

----------


## ORFANOU

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ,
ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΩ ΤΟ AUTOCAD , ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ

Καλησπέρα σας,
Προσπαθώ να κατεβάσω το Autocad , αλλά δεν ανοίγει

Καλημέρα,
Παρακαλώ διαβάστε τους Όρους Χρήσης και Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται.

----------


## AchillesGr

καλημερα,
η σελιδα σου δε δουλευει? μου βγαζει server error.

----------


## bastrou

Ζητάω συγνώμη ναι όντως η σελίδα δεν δούλευε το καλοκαίρι λόγω αναβάθμισης του server. Δυστυχώς λόγω ενασχόλησης με τη πραγματική μου δουλειά του τελευταίο καιρό δεν ασχολούμαι αρκετά και δεν το είδα. Τώρα δουλεύει όμως κανονικά.

----------

eMichanikos.gr, Xάρης

----------

